# Best enlarger to buy.



## SC

I have been supprised to find out how cheap dark room equipment is, but I suppose this is to be expected with the digital thing.  I have not been impressed with digital, and would now like to start in the darkroom, and would like suggestions for an enlarger.  I have noticed in other post several recommended brands, mostly Omega and Beseler, but can anyone recommend models, or ones to stay away from.  Since the equipment is relatively cheap (used), I would like to get some good quality sturdy equipment.  I will use it for 35mm color enlargements as large as 11x14, or maybe larger, not sure.  Also are color analyzers needed?  Thanks!

Steve


----------



## SC

I am considering the Omega C760 and beseler 23c, any comments on these particular enlargers.


----------



## Walt

You may also want to check out Saunders enlargers.


----------



## ksmattfish

Omega, Beseler, and Saunders all make good enlargers.  I have a Beseler 23C and an Omega DII, and I really like them both.


----------



## Bruno

How cheap is "cheap"?  I'm looking into building my own darkroom but I don't have a clue where to start.  Are there any specific websites I should check out?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## SC

Looks to me like you can have a good quality setup with everything you need and more for $300 to $500 if you get used equipment.  Which is cheap considering several thousand new, and a thousand used a couple of years ago.  the migration to digital is dumping used equipment on Ebay.    The equipment needed may depend on what you want to do.  I am not sure of any websites, but there is plenty of info, just search the web.  I am going to a bookstore tonight to see if there are any books available with good info.


----------



## Prophet

I bought a cheap Beseler Printmaster 35. Works so far. I may move to a 23c soon.

-Jeremy-


----------



## ceno2000

i have used the 23c since i got into darkroom photo (currently printing with the bessler cII I FIRMLY STICK BEHIND THIS BRAND


----------



## havoc

Most like Beseler the best, but Omega has some good stuff as well. And Omega enlargers are really really cheap right now.


----------



## oriecat

I like my Omega!


----------



## ksmattfish

As long as the enlarger chassis is sturdy, and goes as high as you need it to go it doesn't matter what brand you go with.  With enlarger heads there are a few options, like condenser and diffusion, and whether or not it has dial up filters built in, but most of the major brands offer models that have these.  

Just like your camera, the lens will be the most important part.  Schneider, Fuji, Nikkor, Zeiss, Wollensak, and Rodenstock would be lens brands that I'd look for.  I have a selection of El-Nikkors and Schneider Componons that have worked great for me.


----------



## aggiezach

does anyone here have any experience with the Omega B 22. I  just won one in an Auction. It comes with all the negative carriers I'll need for a while, 35mm 6x6 and 6x7 so thats cool. I do have one question, I've got a Schneider Componon lens for my Durst enlarge (that I'm getting rid of). I'd like to use that lens because I've heard good things about it. Will it fit in the lens board of this enlarger? Are enlarger lens and standard size? I'm still learning here so thanks for all the info. I've also heard of this enlarger requiring a third condenser lens when using 35mm, is that a fact or just a rumor?

Thanks


----------



## aggiezach

sorry I menat to post that as a new topic  My bad yo


----------



## havoc

the key is the mount on the lens and the size of the hole on the lensboard. is this a 50mm lens? It will fit the enlarger, if it doesn't fit the lens board then you may have to make a new one, which isn't hard.


----------



## aggiezach

Well I don't have it yet, I just won the auction yesterday. But it does come with a lensbaord and a 75mm EL-omegar lens but I'll just wait to see if the lens will fit on the board, if not I'm sure I can drum something up in the workshop


----------



## aggiezach

oh and yes the Schneirder Componon lens is a 50mm lens


----------



## ksmattfish

All of my enlarger lenses 80mm and less have the same lensboard hole size.  It's just a matter of unscrewing the retaining ring, and switching it out.

The B-22 is a nice enlarger.  I'm not sure about how the condensers work with that model.  I have an Omega D-2 that came with condensers for 35mm and 4x5.  I just leave the 4x5 ones in all the time, and it works fine.  I think you'd have a light fall-off problem doing larger formats with smaller condensers, but the other way around shouldn't be a problem.  You'll just have to try and see.  On my Beseler 23C you adjust the lamphousing closer or farther away when switching from 35mm to MF.  The B-22 may have something like that.

The componon is top of the line Schneider.


----------



## santino

I mean I don't know if you have that stuff in the USA, but here are some good european:
Durst (high quylity enlarger from Germany)
Meopta
Krokus
Upa (russian enlarger).
I don't know if I could help you but... yeah, you know


----------

